# Is depression related to IBS?



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

In Feb I was diagnosed with depression. A few months ago I was diagnosed with IBS. Are the two linked? I can't seem to get an answer anywhere. All people seem to say is they may be related.Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I think depressed people are more susceptible to get ill. However, I kind of think when your dealing with IBS or IBD, if you weren't depressed before the illness, you will be afterwards. Eric would probably good at answering this one.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

IBS made me depressed. But I think I was already due to life events at the time anyway. The IBS just made my depression worse- not wanting to deal with it the rest of my life and having a really nihlist attitude that still rears its ugly head once in awhile.


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks. So it all seems abit of a vicious circle. One makes the other worse. I have been reading about people having it for 25 years or so, does it ever go? Sorry, I'm a bit naive, not long been diagnosed.Cheers,


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can go into remission. Most people find various things that make it better even if it isn't gone completely.Mine was very severe painwise daily for a fair while, but now it is a mild nuiscence once in a while.If you go over to Living with IBS and set it so show all topics there are lots of stories of what people found that made it much better. The link to my story should show up in my sig. below.K.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

B Walker - lets be brutually frank. In my book no it never goes BUT that doesn't mean that you can't make things a helluva lot more bearable. You are in the UK aren't you - worst luck (me too, and my GP isn't very proactive) but I found the most sence was spoken by a food intolerance expert who tested me with all manner of food stuffs via little glass vials - yes, I know, sounds freaky but I now find that by sensible diet management (well, who the hell can stick to boring old veggies all the time) my IBS certainly takes a back seat. May also be worth boogying down to a good health food store. Mine suggested a probiotic (like those ghastly little bottles - Actemel or something which I can't take due to a diary intolerance). I now take something called acidophilus and I must say, have noted quite a marked improvement - less bloating and wind. So, do look elsewhere. I was a complete cynic about all these "alternatives" but desperation drove me to something after suffering for over 7 years. These is hope but no miracle cures as far as I'm aware.All the very best from rainy Manchester.Sue


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

B.Walker,in some cases of IBS you can narrow it down to a specific trigger - most often food related. Usually, if you nail the intolerance or the culprit(s) then you should see a marked improvement in symptoms.Sometimes, a specific event will cause an "imbalance" leaving you with IBS. For example: if you have surgery; if you suffered an "upset tummy" or 'flu; sometimes even taking medication -pretty much anything can knock out the balance. Also, for women, there does seem to anecdotal evidence at least, that periods and IBS flare ups are related - hormone fluctuations etc.Finally: science has proved the direct link between thoughts, feelings and physical sensations. Do people bring on their own IBS symptoms? Heh...that's a hot topic for debate. Personally, I dion't think it can be as clearly defined, there are far too many factors involved.However: if you can understand an anxiety response, and what happens to your body when you are anxious, then you can try to recognise how you are physcially feeling; try to figure out the thoughts and feelings that may have led you to feel physcially different, and then you can try and deal with it all. Of course, this is all *highly* difficult.With some forms of depression, you need to also be able to recognise thoughts and feelings. This can be exceptionally hard to do when you are just starting out on the road to recovery. Also, as another poster said above: when you are depressed, you are more susceptible to bugs, aches and pains, headaches, the works. The condition itself makes you feel tired, irritable, lethargic..similar to IBS.The anxiety cycle which comes along with IBS can have a huge impact on you, even when you are not depressed. It's something to watch out for, and if you suffer anxiety, even though you *want* to run and hide away (a natural defense mechanism) you must try to avoid avoidance behaviours if you can. I think that IBS, anxiety and depression are all intrinsically linked and that people will experience all at some stage. I don't think it matters so much *how* this happens, but I do think that people **need** to be know about all three, and how they can deal with them. IBS is tough: it's hard physically and mentally; you also have to deal with other people's reactions. That said, it *can* be successfully managed.Hope this helps.


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the info & advice.So this prob explains why I am so tired all of the time. I try to have a 'nap' every day when my son does. Sometimes I even time my day around his nap time so I can make sure I'm at home so I can have a sleep too. I thought I was just being 'silly' and making myself have these naps as none of my friends have to sleep in the day. I'm only 25 so I was shocked at how tired I am. I thought maybe I'm just a wimp & it wears me out having a 3 year old to look after.At least I know I am normal- for aomeone with IBS!Thanks again, it is nice to have people to speak to and who know how you feel.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

B. Walker,Are you being treated for your depression with therapy or medicine? I started getting real sleepy after I got sick. I assumed it was the UC causing the sleepiness and fatigue. I've been taking Effexor for a few months now and I can't believe I don't get tired in the middle of the day. Now I think I was just a lot more depressed than I realized.Also, what type of IBS symptoms do you have? C or D.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

B.Walker,it is *very* important that you get the correct diagnosis from your G.P - he/she can also check you out for any underlying medical conditions that could also result in depression, anxiety, IBS-like symptoms. Also, don't forget that depression and anxiety can exist purely on their own, and should not really be left. I know we all self-diagnose to an extent (heh, over here you kind of have to!







), but it is best to try and get the correct the diagnosis.Also, you mentioned your son: could you have a touch of post natal depression? Again, the correct diagnosis will lead you to the most appropriate course of treatment.Finally: I don't have children myself but I've seen friends who are *totally* frazzeled: looking after a child (just one) *is* exhausting work, and it *is* work - just because you are not in a 9-5 mode doesn't mean you do less. If you think about what you actually do in a day, you'll see how tiring it can be? If you are suffering from depression, you *will* feel exhausted, unable to concentrate, irritable maybe, all sorts of different physical feelings, let alone the emotional ones. Listen to your body: if you need to nap, take one. Pop along to your doc. then give yourself a time out and try and pamper yourself?


----------

